# Eye of Horus badge with BL order?



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

So just got my copy of _Fear to Tread_and _Wrath of Iron_(BL actually managed to mail me something to Afghan faster than any other company or person, and for free. Effort!) and in it got a badge with the Eye of Horus on it. Anyone else get one of these with any recent orders? or Horus Heresy books in particular? Not that I'm complaining, just a bit random.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

It's a promotional item for the Horus Heresy books by forgeworld, I was at Warhammer World at the weekend for the Imperial Armour Warmarch where the forgeworld guys handed a few out on the sunday


----------



## dickie bell (Jul 8, 2012)

yeah i got one too, well chuffed cannae beat a freebie :grin:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Ooh, want one.

That will go nicely with my 40K 25yrs & Adeptus Titanicus badges


----------

